# Swisher system



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anone use the Swisher system for snow plowing and other attachments? If so, how difficult is it to remove the attachment frame?


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

SHANK said:


> Does anone use the Swisher system for snow plowing and other attachments?



Just curious what is this and what does it do?


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

It's a mounting system for implements. You can attach a plow, bucket and forks to your ATV. The picture I saw on the box for the mount looked like ground clearance would suffer and it looked like it might be a pain to remove...

http://www.swisherinc.com/atv_accessories.html


----------

